# Increasing your chances of Fertility Naturally



## MsLesley

In this thread...i am going to add different natural ways to help increase your chances of becoming pregnant. Add your own advice if you wish ;)


*First Steps to Fertility*
If you are interested in improving your fertility, one of the most important steps is to monitor for when you are most fertile. Many couples have difficulty getting pregnant because they are having intercourse at times when the woman isn't ovulating. This can make it surprisingly difficult to conceive.

There are a number of different ways that you can monitor your fertility. It is a good idea to start by monitoring your basal body temperature. This will help you to determine exactly when you are ovulating - your basal body temperature will increase when you are ready to release an egg. Keep a fertility calendar so that you know when you are ovulating. It is important to have sexual intercourse just before an egg is released, in order to maximize your chances of becoming pregnant.

There are a number of natural family planning methods that can also help you to become pregnant. Keeping track of your cervical mucus and using the rhythm method will help you to become more aware of your body's natural cycle. Try keeping a fertility chart - this will raise your fertility awareness, allowing you to pinpoint when you are actually ovulating. You may also want to look into purchasing a fertility monitor, which can help you keep track of your conception calendar and dates.

*Sexual Positions*
If you are having difficulty becoming pregnant, you and your partner may want to experiment with different conception positions during intercourse. In order to become pregnant, your partner must deposit his sperm as close as possible to your cervix. Certain positions will allow this to happen more easily. Avoid having sex while standing, sitting, or with you on top, as this can cause semen to leak out of your body. Instead, try the missionary position, which allows for deeper penetration. Rear entry intercourse is also effective, as it allows your partner to deposit semen closer to your cervix. To keep any extra semen from leaking out of you, try elevating your hips for fifteen minutes or so after your have sex.

*Eating Right*
Though you may not believe it, eating right plays an important role in your body's fertility. A balanced diet helps to regulate hormones and nourish your reproductive system. A good diet also helps you to maintain a healthy weight, which can greatly impact fertility. Women who are underweight or overweight may have a harder time becoming pregnant because body fat levels impact the production of sex hormones.

*It is especially important to include certain vitamins and minerals in your diet. Try to include:*

* Vitamin C and Antioxidants: these vitamins prevent sperm defects and boost sperm motility. They also reduce stress on your eggs and reproductive organs.
* Zinc: zinc deficiencies have been linked with reduced testosterone and semen levels.
* Calcium and Vitamin D: A daily, therapeutic dose of these nutrients have been shown to help increase male fertility.

*Certain foods and chemicals should be avoided if you are having troubles becoming pregnant. Cut back on:
*
* Alcohol: alcohol can reduce your fertility levels by up to 50%. It can also decrease sperm count and increase the production of abnormal sperm.
* Caffeine: caffeine, found in coffee, teas, cola, and chocolate, has been shown to reduce both male and female fertility levels. As little as one cup of coffee a day can cut your chances of conception in half.
* Xenoestrogens: xenoestrogens are estrogens found in environmental chemicals and pesticides. Produce and other foods can have high levels of xenoestrogens, which, if ingested, may disturb your balance of hormones. Imbalaced hormones are often the cause of fertility issues.

*Exercise*
Moderate exercise can also be a good natural fertility treatment. When combined with a balanced and nutritious diet, exercise can help you to maintain a healthy body weight. Excess body fat can increase the amount of estrogen in your body, throwing the female fertility cycle out of balance. Exercise helps to burn off this excess body fat, allowing hormone levels to return to normal. It is best not to overdo exercise though - over exercising can actually impair fertility. Try low impact aerobic workouts like walking, swimming, and cycling.

*Herbs*
If you are having difficulty becoming pregnant you and your partner may want to look to herbs for fertility. Herbs have been used to promote fertility for thousands of years and can be considered to be a form of natural fertility medication. Because herbs can be very potent, it is important to speak with a registered naturopath before taking any herbal supplements.

* Chasteberry: This herb works to increase fertility by stimulating the pituitary gland. This is the gland responsible for producing sex hormones like estrogen, progesterone, and testosterone. Chasteberry should help fertility by balancing the sex hormones.
* Dong Quai: Dong Quai is a Chinese fertility herb, long-used to solve menstrual difficulties. It also helps to balance estrogen levels in the body and improve chances of implantation


----------



## MsLesley

*Take your vitamins*
Fertility is decreased in both men and women who are deficient in vitamin C, especially smokers. Men who get less than 60 milligrams RDA of vitamin C daily (equal to the amount in an orange) have been found to have high levels of damaged sperm. In one study, sperm counts increased by almost 60 percent in men who took 1000mg for two months.

Women should avoid megadoses of vitamin C because it can dry up cervical fluid, preventing sperm from reaching the egg. Limit the amount you take to the dose included in your prenatal vitamin.

Zinc deficiency has been linked to low sperm counts and poor sperm motility. It has also been implicated in miscarriage.

Vitamin E may protect sperm-cell membranes. In one study, men who took 200mg of vitamin E daily increased their fertility by about 30 percent in one month. Men taking four grams daily of the amino acid arginine, powdered and dissolved in water, experienced a significant increase in sperm count and motility in some studies.

*Throw away your lubricants*
The chemicals in commercial lubricants can kill sperm. Studies show sperm motility is lessened by 60-100% after sixty minutes of contact with lubricants. Petroleum jelly, plain glycerin and even saliva can also kill sperm.

Lengthen the amount of time you spend on foreplay to ensure you are aroused and your natural vaginal secretions are increased. If you must use an additional lubricant, try egg whites because they encourage sperm motility. 

*Be missionaries*
Make love with the man on top; also know as the missionary position. Sperm is deposited closest to the cervix during sex in this position because it allows the deepest penetration.
*
Avoid Starbucks*
...or at least highly caffeinated stuff there. Your chance of becoming pregnant is reduced by almost one-third if you or your partner ingests high amounts of caffeine, about 300-700mg daily. (One cup of regular coffee has 100mg of caffeine while regular tea has 30mg.)

*Become a teetotaler--and a "teatotaler"*
Women who drink at least 2 cup of tea per day nearly double their odds of conceiving. Researchers believe the antioxidants in tea may be responsible.

While men's alcohol consumption doesn't appear to affect fertility, women who have one alcoholic drink a day reduce their chance of conceiving by 50%. Even two drinks a week can lower your odds.

*Not milk*
Studies show that high rates of milk consumption are related to a decrease in fertility. Galactose, a sugar in milk, has been found in high concentrations in infertile women.

*Don't get high*
Marijuana decreases fertility in men by having a negative effect on sperm production in the testis; decreasing sperm motility and inhibiting the release of enzymes that let sperm penetrate the egg. It can also disrupt a woman's ovulatory cycle.

*Better safe than sorry?*
Echinacea is used to enhance the immune system, ginkgo biloba to improve memory and St. John's wort to treat depression. In a recent study high doses of each of these herbs have been shown to damage reproductive cells and prevent fertilization of eggs in laboratory hamsters. There have been no studies to date that show their effect on human fertility but you may want to reconsider using them while you are trying to conceive.

*Weighty matters*
You are most fertile when you are neither too thin nor too heavy. You need at least 18% body fat to ovulate and your best chance of conceiving is when 20-25% of your body mass is fat tissue. On the other hand, your monthly cycle can be disrupted by too much fat, which affects estrogen levels. Being 25% over your ideal weight can stop ovulation.

*Don't douche*
Douching can change the pH balance inside the vagina, altering it so that sperm are adversely affected. It can also wash away the cervical fluid that helps sperm through the cervix on their way to the egg.

*De-stress*
Stress can cause irregular ovulation or even stop your periods. It is important to eat a healthy diet, exercise regularly and get at least eight hours of sleep a night. Try yoga or meditation to help de-stress or see a counselor to learn stress management techniques.

*Happy hour*
A couple's most fertile time of day is between 5pm and 7pm. The number and quality of sperm varies throughout the day, peaking in late afternoon with a sperm count that is 35% higher than it is in the morning. Since women are most likely to ovulate between 3 and 7, some researchers suggest couples leave work early for a baby-making rendezvous.

And, of course, it is essential that you have sex when you are fertile. You can determine when you are ovulating by using an ovulation detection kit or by practicing FAM (Fertility Awareness Method). By observing your waking temperature, cervical fluid and cervical position you can pinpoint the days when you are able to conceive. Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler has sample charts and detailed instructions on how to use FAM.


----------



## MsLesley

*Foods That Make You Fertile*


Food seems to be the central factor for a healthy life-style. No matter how much you exercise or take medication and supplementation; unless you are not on nutritional meals, you will get nowhere.

Therefore many of our health troubles arise due to deficiencies of essential nutrients in our diet. This may even lead to complete or partial infertility. Here are most trusted foods for fertility. Eat on and make yourself more fertile.

Omega3 fatty acids maintain the hormonal balance and therefore regulate the ovulation cycle of women.
This helps in restoring of the fertilization. Foods that carry Omega 3 in commendable quantity are nuts
like almonds, walnuts and cashew nuts. Evens seeds like pumpkin seeds, used to make sweets, have shown good concentration of Omega 3. Zinc is the fertile metal. Available as a supplement, this metal is beneficial in maintain a proper menstrual cycle. The best source of Zinc is Oysters. Zinc produces sufficient eggs for better conceiving.

Antioxidants are all time favorite nutrients for almost any health disorder. Foods rich in antioxidants aid in restoring and repairing of any form of cellular damage or degeneration. This is outmost essential for those women who may have decreased chances to conceive with increasing age. Food with rich antioxidant capacity is Mangosteen, raspberries, blueberries and green leafy vegetables. Decaffeinated green tea is known to be one of the best antioxidants
. These must be eaten by both the sexes for better fertility.

Vitamin A, found in cruciferous vegetables like cabbage, cauliflower and broccoli; regulate the metabolism of estrogen which prevents any unknown interference with the menstrual cycle. Folic acid is our final fertility food nutrient, along with necessary Vitamin C and B6. Yams are known to contain sufficient quantities of Folate and other vitamins which help in producing eggs on regular basis every month.
*
****Remember, the more organic you eat, the better chances for you to conceive easily, healthier would be your baby. Happy eating and conceiving.*****


----------



## Seity

Evening Primrose Oil (EPO) taken from CD1 till OV will increase the amount of fertile CM during your fertile time.


----------



## MsLesley

The natural approach to fertility is and has been enormously successful, largely because fertility is multi-factorial, meaning that there are many, many elements that can be at the root of your fertility problems. A study conducted by the University of Surrey showed that couples with a previous history of infertility who made changes in their lifestyle, diet and took nutritional supplements had an 80 percent success rate Given that the success rate for assisted conception is around 20 percent, it's worth considering these options.

Natural treatment plans are, by their nature, extensive and really do need to be adjusted to suit your individual needs. I will, however, go through the most important points below. Remember that it takes at least three months for immature eggs (oocytes) to mature enough to be released during ovulation. It also takes at least three months for sperm cells to develop, ready to be ejaculated. This means that when you are trying to improve your fertility, you need to have a four-month period before conceiving. This is called 'pre-conception care' and it's as important to take as much care during this period as it is during a pregnancy itself.


One test which is particularly useful for infertility is the Female Hormone Test (saliva).
*
Female Hormone Test (saliva)*

A total of eleven saliva samples are collected at home at specific times across one cycle, and sent to the lab for analysis. This simple test will chart the level of the hormones oestrogen and progesterone across the month, to work out a pattern that may reveal:

* early ovulation
* anovulation (no ovulation)
* problems with the phasing of the cycles, such as a short luteal phase (second half of the cycle)
* problems with maintaining progesterone levels

This test can be done even if you have irregular cycles.

*
Diet*

Both you and your partner should follow the dietary recommendations explained in the Nutrition Section (The Foundation of Health) Although it goes without saying that a healthy diet is crucial to a successful pregnancy and a healthy baby, many people are unaware of the fact that diet can help to correct hormone imbalances that may affect your ability to conceive. There are also certain foods and drinks that are known to lower fertility.

*Alcohol*

Alcohol will affect both you and your partner. In fact, drinking any alcohol at all can reduce your fertility by half - and the more you drink, the less likely you are to conceive. One study showed that women who drank less than 5 units of alcohol a week (equal to five glasses of wine) were twice as likely to get pregnant within six-months compared with those who drank more.

Research has also shown that drinking alcohol causes a decrease in sperm count, an increase in abnormal sperm and a lower proportion of motile sperm. Alcohol also inhibits the body's absorption of nutrients such as zinc, which is one of the most important minerals for male fertility.

As difficult as it may seem, you should eliminate alcohol from your diets for at least three months in order to give yourself the best possible chance of conceiving.

*Caffeine*

There is plenty of evidence to show that caffeine, particularly in the form of coffee, decreases fertility. Drinking as little as one cup of coffee a day can halve your chances of conceiving. On study showed that problems with sperm: sperm count, motility and abnormalities, increase with the number of cups of coffee consumed each day. Once again, it's important to eliminate all caffeine-containing food and drinks for at least three months before trying to conceive. That includes colas, chocolate, black teas and coffee, among other things.

*Xenoestrogens*

Xenoestrogens are essentially environmental oestrogens, coming from pesticides and the plastic industry. When you are trying to conceive, one of the most important things you need to do is to balance your hormones. It is extremely important to avoid anything that might cause an imbalance, and one of the main culprits is the xenoestrogens. One of the best ways to eliminate an excess intake of xenoestrogens is to buy organic produce for the pre-conceptual period.

*Smoking*

Smoking has definitely been linked with infertility in women. It can even bring on an early menopause, which is a particularly important consideration for older women who may be trying to beat the clock. Smoking can decrease sperm count in men, making the sperm more sluggish, and it can increase the number of abnormal sperm. With men, the effects on fertility are increased with the number of cigarettes.
*
Supplements*

There is now a great deal of scientific knowledge about the use of nutritional supplements and their beneficial effects on both male and female fertility. As you will see, these supplements can be very effective in re-balancing your hormones, as well as improving you and your partner's overall health, which are so vital for successful conception.

Supplements are necessary because even the best diet in the world will not contain all the nutrients you need to give you the best chance of conceiving.

*Folic Acid*

It is now known that folic acid can prevent spina bifida in your baby, and it is essential that you get plenty both before and during pregnancy. And that's not all: folic acid is undoubtedly important, but it is just part of the very important B-complex family of vitamins that are necessary to produce the genetic materials DNA and RNA. Together with vitamin B12, folic acid works to ensure that your baby's genetic codes are intact. Remember: it's not enough to take folic acid alone when you are trying to become pregnant. All of the B vitamins are essential during the pre-conceptual period. Research has shown that giving B6 to women who have trouble conceiving increases fertility and vitamin B12 has been found to improve low sperm counts

*Zinc*

Zinc is the most widely studied nutrient in terms of fertility for both men and women. It is an essential component of genetic material and a zinc deficiency can cause chromosome changes in either you or our partner, leading to reduced fertility and an increased risk of miscarriage. Zinc is necessary for your body to 'attract and hold' (utilise efficiently) the reproductive hormones, oestrogen and progesterone.

And it's equally important for your partner: zinc is found in high concentrations in the sperm. Zinc is needed to make the outer layer and tail of the sperm and is, therefore, essential for the health of your partner's sperm and, subsequently, your baby. Interestingly, several studies have also shown that reducing zinc in a man's diet will also reduce his sperm count.

*Selenium*

Selenium is an antioxidant that helps to protect your body from highly reactive chemical fragments called free radicals. For this reason, selenium can prevent chromosome breakage, which is known to be a cause of birth defects and miscarriages. Good levels of selenium are also essential to maximise sperm formation. Blood selenium levels have been found to be lower in men with low sperm counts.
*
Essential Fatty Acids (EFAs)*

These essential fats have a profound effect on every system of the body, including the reproductive system and they are crucial for healthy hormone functioning. For men essential fatty acid supplementation is crucial because the semen is rich in prostaglandins which are produced from these fats. Men with poor sperm quality, abnormal sperm, poor motility or low count, have inadequate levels of these beneficial prostaglandins.
Back toTop

*Vitamin E*

Vitamin E is another powerful antioxidant and has been shown to increase fertility when given to both men and women. Men going for IVF treatment with their partners have been given vitamin E, and fertilisation rates have, as a result, increased from 19 to 29 percent. It has been suggested that the antioxidant activity of vitamin E might make the sperm more fertile.

*Vitamin C*

Vitamin C is also an antioxidant, and studies show that vitamin C enhances sperm quality, protecting sperm and the DNA within it from damage. Some research has indicated that certain types of DNA damage in the sperm can make it difficult to conceive in the first place, or it can cause an increased risk of miscarriage if conception does take place. If DNA is damaged, there may be a chromosomal problem in the baby, should the pregnancy proceed. Whether or not DNA damage does have these effects has not been conclusively proven, but it's worth taking vitamin C and the other antioxidants as a precautionary measure.

Vitamin C also appears to keep the sperm from clumping together, making them more motile.

One study has shown that women taking the drug clomiphene to stimulate ovulation will have a better chance of ovulating if vitamin C is taken alongside the drug. Clomiphene does not always work in every woman, but the chances are often increased when vitamin C is supplemented.

*L-Arginine*

This is an amino acid found in many foods and the head of the sperm contains an exceptional amount of this nutrient, which is essential for sperm production. Supplementing with L-arginine can help to increase both the sperm count and quality.

Note: People who have herpes attacks (either cold sores or genital herpes) should not supplement with arginine because it stimulates the virus.

*L-Carnitine*

This amino acid is essential for normal functioning of sperm cells. According to research, it appears that the higher the levels of L-Carnitine in the sperm cells, the better the sperm count and motility.

*Vitamin A*

This vitamin needs to be mentioned because there is a lot of confusion about its use before and after pregnancy. Many health practitioners now advise that no vitamin A is taken during pregnancy. This advice is incorrect, and it can be dangerous to assume that any vitamin or other nutrient should be avoided during the gestational period. Vitamin A has important antioxidant properties, and the consequences of Vitamin A deficiency during pregnancy can be devastating. For one thing, vitamin A is essential for healthy eyes. Animals studies show that vitamin A deficiency during pregnancy has produced new-born animals with no eyes, eye defects, undescended testes and diaphragmatic hernias.

It is only when the vitamin A is in the form of retinol (in other words, the animal form of vitamin A) that there is a problem. It has been found that retinol can cause birth defects if taken in excess of 10,000iu a day. Beta-carotene, which is one of the vegetable forms of vitamin A, does not carry any risks.
Back toTop

*Herbs (see caution below)*

Herbal treatment is aimed at restoring hormone imbalances, and encouraging ovulation if it is not occurring. It will also give you the best possible chance of maintaining a pregnancy, should you conceive.

*Agnus Castus (Vitex or Chaste tree berry)*

This is the herb of choice for helping to restore hormone imbalance and increasing fertility. In one study 48 women diagnosed with infertility took agnus castus daily for three months, 7 of them became pregnant during that time and 25 of them regained normal progesterone levels.

Agnus castus is particularly helpful for those women who have a luteal phase defect (shortened second half to the cycle) or those with high prolactin levels, because it stimulates the proper functioning of the pituitary gland which controls the hormones.

Agnus castus works to restore hormonal balance and can be used where there are hormone deficits as well as excesses it:

* Regulates periods
* Restarts periods which have stopped
* Helps with heavy bleeding
* Increases the ratio of progesterone to oestrogen by balancing excess oestrogen.

Note:
Don't take any herbs while you are using drug treatments or going through assisted conception (such as IVF), unless prescribed by a qualified practitioner.
Caution

You should not take any of the above herbs if you are taking, The Pill, Fertillity drugs, HRT or any other hormonal treatment or other medication unless they are recommended by a registered, experienced practitioner.

I suggest that you follow this four-month plan and do not try to conceive within that time. Why? Because when you follow the plan, your fertility will begin to increase. Everything needs to be working at optimum level before you conceive, both to prevent a miscarriage, and to give you the best possible chance of having a healthy baby.


----------



## calm

liked reading this thread, hope it grows


----------



## MsLesley

** Track your cycle length*, and calculate your peak fertile times. Your ovulation is due approximately 14 days before your period. Depending on how variable your cycles are, have sex starting 5 days before this date, to 2 days after this date (to allow for a bit of error). There are plenty of books, websites, and charting tools available to help you track your cycles.

** Learn to spot the changes in your cervical mucous.* Around your peak fertile time, it will have a consistency like raw egg-white. You could also track changes in the feel of your cervix - often high, soft and open during peak fertile times, IIRC. That takes a bit of practice to recognise, though!

** Cut out any activities which reduce fertility.* So, for both you and your partner, no alcohol, cigarettes, or drugs. For your husband, no tight underwear, saunas, hot baths, or long hot showers (excessive heat may affect the motility of sperm).

** Increase your basic level of health.* Check your BMI (body mass index). If you're underweight, gain a little weight, if you're overweight, lose a little weight. Make sure you're eating a healthy diet, and consider starting to take a pregnancy multivitamin, or folate tablets.

** If you've been TTC for 3 months or more without success,* and you've been having sex at least once a day during your fertile times, cut down. Seems backwards, I know, but its common advice from experts, as sometimes the problem is the sperm doesn't have enough time to develop. Only have sex every 2 days, even during peak fertile times for you. And that includes no solo action for your partner during your fertile time!

*# Wear boxers.* Men should wear boxers instead of briefs. This is helpful in improving a couple&#8217;s chances of getting pregnant because wearing boxers reduces the risk of the testicles overheating, which can result in sperm damage.

*# Importance of female orgasm.* While it is well-known that male orgasm is linked to getting pregnant, female orgasm is also relevant to a couple&#8217;s chances of successfully getting pregnant. When a woman experiences an orgasm during sex, it helps to draw the semen into the cervix, thereby resulting in a higher chance of pregnancy.
*
# Elevate your hips after sex.* Following intercourse, elevating your hips and buttocks can help improve your chances of getting pregnant because it helps the semen stay close to the cervix and prevents leakage of the semen. Lying in bed for about 20 minutes with a pillow propped under your hips can help boost your odds of getting pregnant.


----------



## MsLesley

*Herbs That Can Restore Fertility*

_Here is a list of herbs (some are often recommended by herbalists) to help restore fertility and to promote healthy reproductive systems._



*BLACK COHOSH (Cimicifuga racemosa)* Antispasmodic, used for menstrual cramping, relieves hot flashes in menopausal women;mild sedative.

*BLACK HAW (Viburnum prunifolium)* For menstrual cramping, prevents miscarriage and excessive flow at menopause.
*
BLESSED THISTLE (Cuicus bcncdictus)* Increases lactation.

*BLUE COHOSH (Caulophyllum thalictroides)* Uterine tonic, for use in last trimester only.

*CAYENNE (Capsicum frutescens)* Equalizes circulation; for cold hands and feet; strengthens heart; stimulant.

*CHASTE TREE BERRY (Vitex agnus-castus)* - Stimulates and normalizes pituitary function of the release of luteinizing hormone (LH) from the pituitary gland in the brain and promotes ovulation. For PMS, menstrual cramps, menopause, post birth control pill rebalancing. May restore normal periods in women with amenorrhea (lack of menstrual periods).

*CHAMOMILE (Matricaria chamomilla)* Sedative, calms nerves and muscles. Great for relaxing before bed.

*CRAMP BARK (Vlburnum opulus)* Relaxes muscle tension and spasms, ovarian pain and uterine cramps. Used to prevent threatened miscarriage.

*DONG QUAI (Angelica sinensis)* Female hormone regulator, alleviates cramping and pre-menstrual distress. Dong quai can tone a weak uterus by promoting metabolism within the organ, regulating hormonal
control and improving the rhythm of the menstrual cycle.

*ECHINACEA (Echinacea angustifolia)* Powerful immune stimulant; antiseptic; anti microbial; anti-viral; used for sore throats, flu, colds, infections, allergies.

*FALSE UNICORN (Chamaclirium luteum)* Reproductive tonic, used for delayed menses, leukorrhea, ovarian pain, female infertility, male impotence. Contains estrogen precursors. Helps prevent threatened miscarriage.

*GINGER (Asarum canadense)* Used for nausea.
*
GINSENG (Panax quinquefolium) * Adaptogenic, decreases the effect of stress. Increases capillary circulation in
brain; reproductive tonic

*LICORICE (Glycyrrhiza glabra) * Specific for adrenal gland insufficiency. This plant contains hormonally active compounds categorized as saponins. A Japanese study found licorice-based medicines improved menstruation in women with infrequent periods. The study also found that licorice helped women with elevated testosterone and low estrogen levels, as commonly occurs in polycystic ovary disease.
*
MOTHERWORT (Leonurus cardiaca)* Sedative, useful in transition labor. Eases false labor pains. Emmenagogue; antispasmodic; cardiac tonic; reduces tension and anxiety.

*NETTLES (Urtica diocia)* Nutritive herb, specific for childhood and nervous eczema. Rich in iron, silica
and potassium.

*PASSIONFLOWER (Passiflora incarnata) * Sedative, hypnotic, antispasmodic, anodyne. Relieves nerve pain, promotes restful sleep. Has been used for seizures and hysteria.

*RED CLOVER (Trifolium pratense)* Blood cleanser; nutritive; analysis shows that the herb is rich in coumestans and isoflavones, estrogenlike compounds that may promote fertility, particularly in women who are deficient in estrogen.

*RED RASPBERRY (Rhubus idaeus)* Pregnancy herb; nutritive; relieves nausea. Uterine tonic, eases painful menses.

*SAW PALMETTO (Serenos repens)* Tones and strengthens male reproductive system, used for prostate enlargement and infection; enhances endurance. Female fertility aid; galactagogue.

*SIBERIAN GINSENG (Eleutherococcus senticosus)*: This and other tonic botanicals can improve fertility by enhancing overall health and vitality. Siberian ginseng also acts on the brain to promote regulation of reproductive hormones.

*SQUAW VINE (Mitchella repens)* Uterine tonic; promotes easy labor, eases menstrual cramping, mild nervine,
improves digestion.

*UVA URSI (Arcostaphylos uva-ursi)* Urinary antiseptic; anti-microbial; for cystitas, urethritis, prostatis, nephritas. Antilithic, used for kidney and bladder stones.

*VALERIAN (Valeriana officinalis)* Powerful nervine, used for tension, anxiety, insomnia, emotional stress, intestinal colic, menstrual cramps, migraine headache and rheumatic pain.

*WILD YAM (Dioscorea spp.)* Antispasmodic; For painful menses, ovarian and uterine pain.


----------



## MsLesley

bump


----------



## calm

bump?


----------



## MsLesley

calm said:


> bump?

just bumped it up so other people can read it...so it doesnt get lost in the pile ;)


----------



## MsLesley

*Grapefruit juice*

Further research has suggested a few more techniques that might help to increase cervical mucus. One is the increased intake of Grapefruit Juice or Grapefruits. Fresh grapefruits will probably be the most effective however grapefruit juice is also apparently quite effective. It is important to ensure that there are no added sugars or chemicals in it.
How much and when?

It may not be necessary to drink large amounts of it. This is really lucky because grapefruit juice is not kind to everyones taste buds! You can start with about a cup or 8oz. Take it from immediately after your period right up to Ovulation. If you try 8oz and see no difference then you can try more if you like.
How it works?

Grapefruit juice although acidic has an alkalizing effect on the body so it not only helps to create more cervical mucus but also helps to create more sperm-friendly mucus. The vaginal environment is usually acidic and the grapefruit juice helps to create a more alkaline environment.


----------



## MsLesley

The next thing that should go is sugar, flour and dairy. In April 09, Refined sugar and flour have little nutritional value due to all the processing they undergo. They also apparently cause the cells to age and throw the whole system out of whack.

Dairy is mucus and damp forming. And if you have ever read about all the steroids that get pumped into those dairy cows&#8230;.and looked at the conditions under which they live - jammed up against each other in stalls all their life - well this decision was not that hard for me. Additionally, dairy is acid forming in your system. An acidic system is one that is conducive to disease. And in terms of fertility the reproductive system must be more alkaline than acid.

If you have Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome, PCOS, you MUST stay far from sugar, dairy and flour. Also if you are over 35 and trying to conceive, stay really far from these. In TCM it is said that sugar impairs the Spleen which is necessary for digestion.

The organs that TCM refers too may have the same names as those mentioned in Western medicine but in fact they refer to whole systems so e.g. a Spleen system and a Kidney system.


----------



## MsLesley

*Low-Tech Ways to Help You Conceive*
_
Frequently-asked questions on ways to improve the odds of conceiving a baby without medical assistance or intervention.
*
**Click on the numbers to read more***



_*7. LIFESTYLE AND ENVIRONMENT*



7.1 Did either take any particular vitamins or minerals (e.g., extra zinc; extra vitamin C; l_arginine)? In what dosages? [certain vitamins and minerals apparently can help enhance fertility in both men and women]
7.2 Did either avoid, or cut down on, alcohol? tobacco? other drugs? [recommended to enhance fertility]
7.3 Did either avoid, or cut down on, caffeine? [recommended by some sources to enhance fertility]
7.4 Did either follow any particular fertility-related dietary guidelines? If so, what? [too many to summarize here!]
7.5 Did either make use of any fertility-related herbs or herbal treatments, internally or externally? What were they? [too many to summarize here!]
7.6 Did either exercise moderately? Strenuously? What exercise? [moderate exercise is good; strenuous exercise may cause decreased fertility in women; little data on fertility in men, except for heat-effect on testicles as noted below]
7.7 Did either or both have a normal body-fat ratio (around 20-28 percent?) [too-low or too-high body fat may cause decreased fertility in women; unknown effects on men]
7.8 Has either ever had any STDs (sexually-transmitted diseases)? How long ago, and what STD? Are you aware of any lingering effects (e.g., scar tissue)? [certain STDs are known to decrease or even eliminate fertility]
7.9 Did she have an abortion(s) prior to attempting to conceive? [there is little evidence to suggest this reduces fertility, under ordinary circumstances]
7.10 Was undue stress an element in her life? [some evidence exists that unusually-high stress may interfere with or delay ovulation; effects less clear for male fertility; NEVER say "just relax" to anyone trying to conceive!]
7.11 Did she try taking Robitussin (guaifenesin) cough syrup? [believed to help by thinning the cervical fluid]
7.12 Did she use any douches at or near the times of (attempted) conception? What was used as a douche? [can alter pH or other chemical environment in the vagina and/or uterus; generally not recommended]
7.13 Does she have a retrodisplaced or "tipped" uterus? [may possibly make conception more difficult; intercourse in rear-entry position may help]
7.14 What kind of underwear did he usually wear? (boxers / briefs / bikinis / none) Did he switch to a different type before conception? How long before? [sperm count and quality is known to be inhibited by high temperatures in testicles, associated with wearing tight underwear; the single most-common fertility recommendation for men is "wear boxers, not briefs"]
7.15 Did he often wear other tight clothing around the genitals (e.g., Levis, compression shorts for exercise)? [as with tight underwear, this is known to inhibit sperm count and quality]
7.16 Did he often take hot baths / hot tubs / saunas? [advice for men is to avoid, or limit duration to a few minutes, in order to maintain sperm count and quality; effects on women's fertility are uncertain, but probably less than effects on men]
7.17 Does his occupation require him to sit in one position for long periods? [can also cause higher-than-normal testicle heat]
7.18 Did he avoid excessive heat at night (e.g., sleep naked, avoid electric blankets)? [can also cause higher-than-normal testicle heat]
7.19 Did he often take lengthy bicycle rides? [thought to decrease fertility, by heat on testicles and pressure in genital area from bike seat]
7.20 Did he try "artificially" cooling his testicles? How long? [might help to counteract effects of heat on sperm count and quality, but only over a 70-80 day period; cooling the testicles with an icepack is probably a little extreme]
7.21 Did he often eat non-organically-grown bananas? [suspected by some of bearing pesticides that could reduce male fertility]
*8. BIRTH CONTROL:*



8.1 What form of contraception was used before conceiving or trying to conceive (if any)? [some types, esp. chemical types, can cause continued (but temporary) lower fertility after discontinuance]
8.2 How long in advance of trying to conceive was contraception abandoned? For those who have conceived, how long in advance of actual conception was contraception abandoned (if it was abandoned)? [there is controversy over how long chemical methods should be discontinued prior to conception; recommendations range from no delay, to six months or more]
*9. MENSTRUAL / OVULATORY CYCLE:*



9.1 Are her periods typically regular? If so, what is the typical cycle length (from beginning of period, through the day before beginning of next period)? [cycles of irregular length can make it more difficult to predict timing of ovulation; there is little or no evidence that long cycles are linked to fertility problem, but shorter cycles may be a problem -- see "luteal phase" section below]
9.2 Has she ever gone a significant length of time with no periods (amenorrhea)? [this likely indicates non-ovulation]
9.3 Did she chart BBT (basal body temperature) accurately? For how long? [usually the first step in determining fertile time of the cycle; helps by establishing ovulation timing in a "typical" cycle; the single most-common initial recommendation for women trying to conceive]
9.4 Did she typically have a luteal phase (time of elevated BBT between ovulation and beginning of next cycle) of at least 10 days? [a too-short luteal phase can cause problems with implantation of the fertilized zygote]
9.5 Did she monitor cervical fluid? For how long? [clear, plentiful, and stretchy/stringy "mucus" or fluid usually signals ovulation within 24 hours after first appearing]
9.6 Did she monitor position of cervix? For how long? [a high, soft, and open cervix usually signals imminent ovulation]
9.7 Did she use an ovulation predictor kit (OPK)? [kits can detect LH (luteinizing hormone) surge that precedes ovulation by about 24 hours in most women]
9.8 Did she typically experience mid-cycle spotting of blood from the vagina? [another sign of ovulation in some women]
9.9 Did she monitor mittelschmerz pain? How often? [some women experience a sharp pain in abdominal area in conjunction with ovulation]
9.10 Were any other signs of ovulation monitored? For how long? [monitoring other miscellaneous signals has been suggested - e.g., home microscope device to detect "ferning" in saliva]
*10. INTERCOURSE-RELATED QUESTIONS:*



10.1 Does intercourse take place on any usual schedule near the relevant time? If so, what was the frequency (e.g., daily / every other day / 3 times per week)? [the latest evidence suggests daily sex during fertile part of cycle is best for men with normal sperm counts; every-other-day sex is best for men with low or marginal sperm counts]
10.2 Is intercourse timed to occur in relation to any of the ovulation-prediction methods? If so, what is the time gap between the "signal" and the intercourse (e.g., intercourse one hour after stretchy clear cervical fluid observed; intercourse 3 days in a row before BBT rise.) [latest evidence suggests intercourse within 24 hours before ovulation offers best odds]
10.3 Does intercourse take place at any particular time of day (e.g., morning)? [some believe that fertility is at maximum upon first awakening]
10.4 Was any "extra" lubrication used during intercourse? If so, what was it? (e.g., egg whites, Astroglide, KY jelly, saliva [hers/his/both], Vaseline, vegetable oil) [I have arranged these common lubricants in approximate order of most to least "conception-friendly," according to some experts - it's not a complete list, and some are controversial, such as egg whites]
10.5 What was the position of intercourse? [most evidence suggests that missionary or face-to-face is best; for some, rear-entry is best; female-on-top or standing positions are not recommended]
10.6 Was there deep penetration into the vagina during ejaculation? In particular, at the beginning of ejaculation? [ideally, sperm should be placed as deep as possible, closest to cervix; semen contains higher proportion of sperms in the first few "spurts"]
10.7 Did he continue thrusting movements during ejaculation, or stay still? [some believe that continued thrusting can result in a stronger male orgasm, and/or propel sperm closer to cervix; others suggest that staying still and deep is best]
10.8 How soon did he withdraw after ejaculation? [quick withdrawal may reduce odds by causing spillage of semen; delaying withdrawal can increase odds by blocking sperm from travelling the "wrong way," back down the vagina]
10.9 Did intercourse take place on a hard or soft surface? (e.g., waterbed versus floor) [can affect depth of penetration; a "firm" surface is usually better]
10.10 Was intercourse occasionally or typically painful to her? [can indicate fertility problems such as endometriosis]
10.11 Did she reach orgasm? Was it before / during / after his orgasm? [evidence suggests that the female's orgasm after the male's will draw semen up through cervix into uterus]
10.12 Was she able to lie down for some time after intercourse? For how long? [sperm shouldn't be fighting gravity!; about 20 minutes is the standard advice]
10.13 Did she elevate her legs and/or pelvis after intercourse? For how long? [allows sperm a "downhill" path; about 20 minutes is the standard advice]
10.14 Was any other method used to prevent semen from spilling out afterwards (e.g., keeping legs crossed)? [may help prevent leakage of semen]
10.15 Did she ordinarily have orgasms in-between acts of intercourse (i.e, without semen present in the vagina)? [these orgasms may propel acidic cervical fluid into the uterus, creating sperm-hostile environment]
10.16 Can other sexual practices have some effect on conception? [there is controversy about whether women can develop antibodies to sperm through oral sex (fellatio), by swallowing sperm; at present it appears the risk from swallowing sperm is not large; anal sex without a condom should be avoided (contact of sperm with the bloodstream through small tears in the rectum or anus can develop antibodies)]
*11. BREASTFEEDING (FOR THOSE WITH CHILD(REN) ALREADY):*



11.1 Was she breastfeeding at the time of, or recently prior to, conception? Was the child breastfed exclusively / mostly / supplementally only? [breastfeeding is known to prevent or delay return of post-partum fertility; effects are variable from one mother to another]


----------



## sabriena

I had no idea him drinking coffee could hurt that. I knew in women it was bad. My DH drinks like 3-4 big cups of coffee a day. I'm going to have to talk to him! Thanks for this thread. Very informative.


----------



## MsLesley

sabriena said:


> I had no idea him drinking coffee could hurt that. I knew in women it was bad. My DH drinks like 3-4 big cups of coffee a day. I'm going to have to talk to him! Thanks for this thread. Very informative.

ask him if he would switch to decaf :coffee:


----------



## MsLesley

something interesting i just read about while doing my search for increasing fertility...is about when the female orgasm should take place...before, during or after. I never even thought it made a difference..but apparently it does!

It was just talked about in one of the posts above but i thought i would make a separate post all on its own regarding this.



*
10.11 Did she reach orgasm? Was it before / during / after his orgasm?*

I like to think of this as proof that Mother Nature knew what she was doing, when she combined our reproductive lives with our pleasure centers . There is clinical and anecotal evidence that female orgasm is beneficial to those trying to conceive, as long as it happens during or after the male orgasm. It happens that when you (female) have an orgasm, your cervix can dip or move into close contact with the pool of semen, and "suck" or propel it into the uterus. The mechanism by which this is accomplished isn't fully understood (not be me, at least ), but the results indicate that it does happen. At least one report (see below) suggests that the same effect can take place even if female orgasm is slightly earlier than male orgasm.

Also as noted below, the female orgasm doesn't necessarily have to be brought on by intercourse itself -- something to keep in mind if you, or he, find that the rockets don't go off on schedule, so to speak.

Finally, be cautious about female orgasm outside this time frame -- it's possible this may hinder the odds of conceiving (see Sec. 10.15)

*10.15 Did she ordinarily have orgasms in-between acts of intercourse (i.e, without semen present in the vagina)?*

As mentioned in Sec. 10.11, it's optimal if the female orgasm follows or is simultaneous with the male orgasm, due to the climax's drawing fluids into the uterus. By the same token, if you (female) have an orgasm outside this time frame, as in oral sex preceding intercourse for example, it seems possible that the same activity can draw normally-acidic vaginal fluids into the uterus. Since sperm require an alkaline environment to survive, this could pose a potential problem. The evidence is far from conclusive on this point, but once again, for those who want to gain every "conceivable" advantage , it wouldn't be a bad idea to save the fireworks for the main event. -


----------



## MsLesley

Seity said:


> Evening Primrose Oil (EPO) taken from CD1 till OV will increase the amount of fertile CM during your fertile time.

*
Evening Primrose Oil (EPO) - Its Role In Trying to Conceive*


*What is Evening Primrose oil or EPO?*
Evening Primrose Oil is the oil derived from a North American wildflower called Evening Primrose. Evening Primrose is not really a primrose, but it gets its name from that flower because the plant looked similar to an English Primrose. The oil is rich in Vitamin E just like olives and nuts are. In addition, evening primrose oil also has gamma linolenic acid (GLA), an essential fatty acid. People that have difficulty creating in this fatty acid in their own bodies can benefit from its use.

The Europeans were one of the first to make it popular. They brought it back to their native soil and crowned this oil a &#8220;King&#8217;s cure-all&#8221; because of its many useful properties that can cure a large number of diseases. In England, the oil is approved for use with eczema and high cholesterol. In women, it can especially be helpful for relieving breast pain, menstrual pains and improving the quality and fertility of cervical mucus.

*
How does Evening Primrose Oil help you in getting pregnant?*
Evening Primrose Oil or EPO lowers cholesterol, helps to alleviate premenstrual syndrome symptoms and aids in the production of fertile quality cervical fluid. Evening Primrose Oil or EPO does a world of good in treating aliments of all sorts. Evening Primrose Oil or EPO is an essential fatty acid that contains gamma linolenic acid (GLA). This gamma linolenic acid (GLA) is converted to a hormone-like substance called prostaglandin E1 which has anti-inflammatory properties and may also act as a blood thinner and blood vessel dilator. These anti-inflammatory properties of evening primrose oil help people suffering from pains, aches and cramps.

Evening Primrose Oil or EPO also has effects on premenstrual syndrome symptoms and cervical mucus. If you suffer from premenstrual syndrome, it could be because you are deficient in the fatty acid, gamma linolenic acid (GLA). Evening Primrose Oil or EPO can help your body to alleviate the premenstrual syndrome symptoms by replacing the gamma linolenic acid (GLA).

Evening Primrose Oil or EPO helps women to produce more fertile quality cervical fluid also known as &#8220;egg white cervical mucus&#8221;. This type of cervical fluid is fertile, thin, watery, clear and &#8220;stretchy&#8221; and easily aids the sperm to swim through the uterus and into the fallopian tube, and to the egg. Also, this type of fluid helps the sperm to stay alive for up to five days inside the fallopian tube, thus enabling conception to happen even if you don&#8217;t have intercourse again by the time ovulation occurs.

If your cervical fluid is thick, brown or dry, it can obstruct or prevent fertilization. Some women are very dry, and have problems in producing an adequate amount of fertile quality cervical fluid. Drinking a lot of water and taking the Evening Primrose Oil or EPO can certainly help in the production of fertile cervical fluid in these women.

*
What is the dosage for Evening Primrose Oil or EPO?*
Evening Primrose Oil or EPO should only be taken from menstruation to ovulation. This is because Evening Primrose Oil or EPO can cause uterine contractions in pregnancy. The dosage taken should be 1500mg to 3000mg per day. Since essential fatty acids are necessary, you can take flax seed oil in place of Evening Primrose Oil or EPO after ovulation. This may be taken throughout pregnancy as well.

There are many remedies out there to help with fertility, but few are as good as Evening Primrose Oil or EPO. Evening Primrose Oil or EPO is excellent for women because of the help it gives in alleviating premenstrual syndrome symptoms, and even menopausal women can benefit from taking it. There are a large number of women who will vouch for Evening Primrose Oil or EPO as a great agent to increase the fertile type cervical fluid.

Like all herbs, the use of Evening Primrose Oil or EPO can take a month or two to build up, and produce the results you are looking for. It is essential that you chart your fertility symptoms and signs, so you can know when you have ovulated. By knowing this information, you can discontinue the Evening Primrose Oil or EPO after ovulation and start the flax seed oil. Unless you are very regular, charting your fertility signs is the best tool to determine where you are in your cycle.


----------



## Guerita

Great post but my head is dizzy now!


----------



## MsLesley

Guerita said:


> Great post but my head is dizzy now!

haha yeah..its alot of info. To even change one or two things could mean a world of difference. :thumbup:


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Thank you - I was just wondering more about EPO and I now have all of this information at my fingertips!:thumbup:


----------



## alabamagirl28

I have heard that the basal temperature monitor systems isn't that accurate, and how do you know when you are ovulating from this, I did this for my clomid study and I had no clue what to look for.


----------



## MsLesley

alabamagirl28 said:


> I have heard that the basal temperature monitor systems isn't that accurate, and how do you know when you are ovulating from this, I did this for my clomid study and I had no clue what to look for.

You can use Fertility Friend to help you but i would suggest to monitor you CM along with it to make it more accurate. 

here is the link

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/


----------



## stephx

Thanks for this post- Very informative... Me and the other half have a lot of lifestyle changes to make i think! lol xx


----------



## jessndoug

thanks for posting this it helps out alot. im gonna try the Agnus castus to regulate my periods. ill let you kno how it goes. thanks!!!


----------



## Premomt

This is a great thread! I think I will have to cut, paste, and print this info out to have and highlight!

I think this thread should be made a sticky (one that stays on top and does not get trashed) Is there any moderators who can make that happen??


----------



## MsLesley

Premomt said:


> This is a great thread! I think I will have to cut, paste, and print this info out to have and highlight!
> 
> I think this thread should be made a sticky (one that stays on top and does not get trashed) Is there any moderators who can make that happen??

thanks ladies. I think this should be pinned as well. these are questions that get asked every single day and would really help many out.

:thumbup:


----------



## MsLesley

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjnOEdY2dLE


----------



## MsLesley

bumpidy bump bump


----------



## rani36

thank you mslesley,good information.xx


----------



## MsLesley

just bumping this up a bit again!


----------



## MsLesley

.


----------



## Premomt

I've been meaning to really read through this thread and see if I could search out anything to add, but A. Haven't had time, and B. there is so much info already I don't know what I could add!
I will look around when I get a moment though!


----------



## Buds

This is good and really helpful. Thanks.


----------



## umm

really great thread will read again to take it all in, thanks:flower:


----------



## MsLesley

*Knowing Your Menstrual Cycle*


Getting to know your cycle is key to understanding your fertility. You need to appreciate what is happening to your body at every stage of the month (i.e. based on a 28 day cycle, what is happening during week one, week two, week three, and week four) so that you can interpret signs and work with your natural rhythms to enhance your fertility.

Every aspect of your cycle is equally important. Your menstrual flow is a good indicator of your general overall health and fertility. Women today do not talk with each other as much about their cycle, so, more and more women have an understanding of what is 'normal'. Now that you want to concieve, it is time to get involved, talk about it, learn about it, and feel it like never before. Always remember that what is normal for some is not for others. Volume, colour, length, etc. can vary from woman to woman. If you decide to visit a Traditional Chinese Medicine practitioner to increase your fertility, you will be asked questions about every little sign and symptom that is involved in your cycle.

The Ovarian-Hypothalamus-Pituitary female sexual hormonal axis. If this regulatory system is balanced the woman will feel very little changes throughout her cycle. Most women have some kind of imbalance, therefore they do feel the changes in their cycle, although, these are good ways to get to know what is going on, and aids in the process of rebalancing. 10-15% of miscarriages happen due to hormonal imbalances. Many infertility problems are due to hormonal ovulatory disorder. It makes good sense to get to know this part of you and start balancing it today.

Start making a daily diary of how you feel throughout your cycle. This is a good way to get in tune with your hormonal fluctuations. Charts are available to take temperature, record cervical secretions, note intercourse, and spaces for many other signs and feelings. Click here to download one now.

The cycle begins with the start of your period (the first day when normal flow begins). There is about 14 days until ovulation (follicular phase), estrogen levels constantly increase, toward ovulation your sex drive may rise, cervical mucus appears, and you become fertile. The second half, the luteal phase, is from ovulation to your period. This is when fertilization occurs, if not, the egg is absorbed and the uterus prepares to shed its lining. Progesterone rises in the luteal phase and estrogen levels fall in the last 7 days. This is the Pre-menstrual phase.



*Fertile signs*

Cervical mucus: this is a reliable way to know when you are fertile. The secretions become slippery, elastic, and egg white in character.
Cervix: By feeling the cervix at the same time each day you can tell when you are fertile. When it is high, soft, and open, this is your fertile time.
Basal Body Temperature: Don't become obsessive about this. Pregesterone causes a rise in temperature of about 0.2 degrees celcius immediately after ovulation. This should remain high until menses begin. Other conditions cause raises in temperature; infections, stress, medication, drinking alcohol, of lack of sleep. A temperature that is consistantly below 36 degrees celcius during the follicular phase may indicate an underactive thyroid (lethargy, weight gain, sensitivity to cold). A high temperature before ovulation may indicate an overactive thyroid. If your temperature does not change throughout, it may point to a luteal phase defect, or that you may not be ovulating.
LH surge: This takes place just before the egg is released. Some women ovulate immediately after the surge. Do not wait to have intercourse. These are kits that come with sticks you urinate on daily.
Sex Drive: This is a simple and wonderful indicator of your fertile time. When you want it, go get it!




*Week One*

Falling estrogen and progesterone levels signal the hypothalamus to release GnRH (gonadotrophin releasing hormone) which triggers bleeding and the start of the cycle. This makes the pituitary release FSH (follicle stimulating hormone) which starts the growth of the follicles with an egg inside each of them.

Bleeding generally lasts from 4-7 days with the heaviest bleeding on day 1. The amount bled is usually about 50-80ml. The endometrium starts to regenerate and by day 5 it will be about 2mm thick.

Most women in the swest believe that menstrual pain is normal, they take painkillers to manage. The painkilling medication can also effect your fertility. Pain is a sign that the flow of energy and blood is impeded. The blood should be red, not dark-brown and thick, or pinkish and watery. Clots also are a sign of imbalance.

Get to bed early during bleeding. Eat nourishing easily digestable foods. Do not expose yourself to climactic extremes. Try not to swim in cold water, and avoid sex if possible.

It is also highly recommended that women stay away from tampons. The use of reuseable pads and cups such as 'the keeper' are the safe way to go, they just take a little getting used to. If you must use tampons, educate yourself in the dangers associated with them, and only use organic cotton unbleached.

Vitamins A, E, and selenium are all important to build up the endometrium. Foods rich in iron and vitamin C help compensate for the blood loss. CoQ10 helps oxygenate and move the blood, and vitamin B1 also helps build blood.

Do light exercises during your period such as yoga, qigong, or meditation.

Acupuncture and Chinese medicine can help regulate all aspects of your menses. From pain to clots, and irregular cycles to bleeding between periods.

In ancient cultures of all types, menstruation was a time for women to rest and not have to deal with society. It was a cleansing time, cherished and honoured. Take back some of your red tent ritual!



*
Week Two*

Between 10-20 follicles have been developing, but this week, the ONE will be chosen for ovulation. FSH levels continue to rise to stimulate follicle growth. The dominant follicle may grow to become 20 mm in diameter. The ovaries tell the endometrium to thicken to foster the possible coming implantation. When estrogen rises, FSH declines so that no more follicles mature. Estrogen peaks at around day 12, this tells the hypothalamus to release LH. LH levels surge around day 14, 24-36 hours later the wall of the follicle ruptures and releases the egg which then begins its journey into the fallopian tubes.

B vitamins are needed for proper release of the egg and synthesis of RNA and DNA. Zinc, magnesium, selenium, and vitamin A aid egg production and cell division. Vitamin C, E, selenium and zinc are all thought to be important elements in the follicular fluid that surround the egg to aid in its suvival.

During this week you will have more energy, feel more alive. Do regular aerobic activity (brisk walks, aerobics, martial arts, running, swimming, cycling, weights). You cannot have sex too much! This does not weaken the sperm, actually, chances of conception are increased with more frequent sex. Some say that sperm can last up to seven days if their seminal and protate emisions are healthy. An egg is fertilizable for 12-24 hours after release. So when fertile signs are at their optimum, intercourse is important. Day 10-15 are the days on a 28 day cycle where a woman is most fertile. 5 days before ovulation and 2 days after equals 1 week of conception intercourse every cycle. Enjoy!

DO NOT LET SEX BECOME A TIMED SYSTEMATIC EVENT!!!
CARESSING AND FOREPLAY INCREASE FERTILITY!!!
DO NOT USE ARTIFICIAL LUBRICANTS.
TRY TO OBTAIN ORGASM TOGETHER!!!
STAY IN BED FOR 30 MINUTES AFTER SEX!!!
DO NOT GO TO THE TOILET FOR 30 MINUTES AFTER SEX!!!
TRY TO STAY AWAY FROM THE USE OF ALCOHOL AND DRUGS TO SET THE MOOD!!!




*Week Three*

Now that FSH has dropped, and LH is slowly declining, it is the time of progesterone. This phase is called the luteal phase. This is from ovulation until bleeding. This should last at least 10 days for their to be time for fertilization and implantation. The site where the follicle ruptured on the ovary turns into the corpus lutem which secretes progesterone.
Progesterone; 1. builds and thickens the uterus endometrium to support the embryo which will burrow into its layers, 2. turns off LH and FSH so no more eggs are produced, 3. raises the bady temperature ever so slightly, and 4. closes the cervix and forms a plug to stop things from entering the uterus.

Zinc and vitamin A are important for the production of progesterone. Vitamin C is important for the corpus luteum and its release of progesterone.

Do moderate exercise at this time (walking, cycling, taiji, yoga), and avoid excessive weights and aerobic activity.

Acupuncture at this time can help you relax and aid in the process of implantation.



*Week Four*

Time to hope, pray, stay calm, and think positive. The embryo gets to the uterus 4-5 days after fertilization. The egg has 2 days to become fertilized. 7 days maximum for the egg to get fertilized and into the uterus. Another 2-3 days may be required to complete implantation. Therefore, implantation occurs about 7-10 days after ovulation. An embryo (or blastocyst) has about 30 cells by the time it reaches the uterus and starts to break its cellular capsule (zona pellucida) to begin implantation. As women age, the zona pellucida becomes tougher. After implantation has taken place, the placenta begins to form and HCG (human chorionic gonadotophin) is released signaling pregnancy. This makes the endometrium not be shed (menses), and the corpus luteum to produce more progesterone to sustain the pregnancy for the next 12 weeks until the placenta can do it on its own. If no conception has taken place, the corpus luteum will degenerate after 12-16 days post ovulation, and the 8-10mm thick endometrium will stop developing and begin to shed. Estrogen and progesterone levels fall, the hypothalamus releases GnRH which releases FSH. Bleeding occurs, follicles begin to develop, and the whole cycle starts again.

Try to eat warming foods (cooked), but not too spicy. Stay away from too many raw and cold food and drink. Ensure a healthy supply of essential fatty acids, vitamin B6, E, zinc, and magnesium are in the diet.

Exercise at will unless you think you may be pregnant, then stay away from high impact, heavy weight, extreme aerobic activities. Deep breathing and visualization of an implanting embryo is of utmost importance at this time.



*

Improving Cervical Secretions*

Cervical secretions are vital to fertility. They indicate fertility, and aid the sperm in their journey. The cervix is filled with a mucus secreting membrane. Estrogen changes the cervical fluid. the vagina gets moist wet and slippery, secretions may show on your underwear and toilet paper, and this fluid becomes stretchy like egg white if stretched between finger and thumb. The mucus will stretch 2-4 cm when you are most fertile. The fertile mucus creates ease of passage for the swimming sperm through the cervix. Progesterone kicks in immediately after ovulation which dries up this cervical mucus and gives it a lotion like character.

When you are not detecting fertile cervical mucus, it is possible that you are ovulating right after you are bleeding so that the fertile mucus is blended with the blood.

Other causes for inadequate cervical mucus; low estrogen levels (low body weight), rapid weight changes, too much wheat bran in diet, vitamin A deficiency, antihistamines, ulcer medication, clomid, some antidepressants, too much exercise reduces circulating estrogens, smoking, high doses of vitamin C dry up mucus, synthetic underwear, fabric softeners, scented toilet paper, tampons, vaginal lubricants, pH out of balance, and poor sexual techniques where the woman is not excited enough to produce sufficient secretions.

Cervical secretions can be improved by; eating foods rich in B vitamins, drinking plenty of water, and including wheat germ in the diet all can help.

If you have determined that your pH balance is off the following is a quick dietary reference to help.

*Alkaline foods (to correct acidity):* millet, almonds, seaweed, beets, artichokes, asparagus, green, broccoli, brussels sprouts, celery, cabbage, carrots, cauliflower, kale, cucumber, endive, escarole, leeks, kohlrabi, lettuce, onions, garlic, ginger, parsley, potatoes, sweet potatoes, pumpkins, turnips, watercress, brown rice, apples, apricots, fresh figs, bananas, berries, melons, kiwi, grapes, lemons, limes, pears, plums, peaches, mangos, papayas, bamboo shoots, bok choy, parsnips, eggplant, okra, peppers, radishes, swiss chard, rhubarb, spinach.

*Neutral foods:* yogurt, butter.

*Acid foods:* lamb, chicken, turkey, goose, duck, salmon, white fish, eggs, beans, barley, buckwheat, oats, rye, white rice, mushrooms, raisins, beef, veal, pork, ham, bacon, cheese, goat and cow milk, wheat, corn, tomatoes, oranges, grapefruit.


----------



## rani36

Thanks mslesley,very informative and much appreciated.xx


----------



## Delilah

This is a great thread thank you so much for going to the trouble of posting and updating xx


----------



## blaze56

this information seems very helpful


----------



## MsLesley

Its my pleasure ladies..i hope it helps in some way!


----------



## MsLesley

.


----------



## Delilah

I dont know why they wont give this thread a permanent home!


----------



## Caterpiller

Wow Lesley - amazing thread - I now have a new shopping list for the health shop

big :bfp: for you lovey


----------



## MsLesley

Thank you ladies. i wish they would make this a sticky too...it would help so much.


----------



## MsLesley

SMEP
https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm



1. Buy 10 OPK tests PRIOR to cycle day 10
2. Starting on cycle day 10, do one OPK test EVERY DAY
3. Babydance (BD) EVERY OTHER DAY starting on cycle day 8 (hips elevated for 10-30 minutes after each BD session)
4. When you get a +OPK, babydance that day and the next 2 days in a row (so 3 days in a row total)
5. Skip one night and babydance once more the next day
6. Take a home pregnancy test (HPT) 15 days after the day you ovulated (or most of you will start taking your HPTs at 10-12dpo!)"


----------



## MsLesley

*uterine tonics*

Uterine tonics work by toning the muscles of the uterus thereby helping with a variety of pains of the general region. A well-toned uterus suffers from fewer menstrual cramps and has an easier time of getting pregnant, going through labour, and menopause.


*Blue Cohosh*
https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gifExtract - ¼ to 1 teaspoon 3 times a day or as directed by manufacturer or herbalist 
https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gifTo strengthen the uterus can be combined with False unicorn, Motherwort and/or Yarrow
https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gifTo increase anti-spasmodic effects add Scullcap and/or Black Cohosh 


*Evening Primrose
* https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gif Capsules  one 1,000mg one to three times a day or as directed by manufacturer or herbalist


*Red Raspberry Leaf
* https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gif Extract - ¼ to 1 teaspoon 3 times a day or as directed by manufacturer or herbalist 
https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gif Infusion  2 teaspoons of dried herb infused for 1-15 mins in a cup of boiling water, drink freely
https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gif Can be combined with Red Clover or Dong Quai or False Unicorn for effective fertility promotion adding 5-15 drops of the tinctures to 1 cup of Red Raspberry infusion


*Saw Palmetto
* https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gif Extract  1-2 ml, 3 times a day or as directed by manufacturer or herbalist 
 https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gif Tablets  one to three a day


*Tansy*
 https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gif Extract  ½ to 1 drachms 
 https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gif Consult herbalist on correct dosage or follow manufacturers guidelines


 * Black Haw Bark
* https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gifExtract - ¼ to 1 teaspoon 3 times a day or as directed by manufacturer or herbalist or 5  10 ml 


*Echinacea
* https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gif In tablet form  1 to 2 tablets three times a day or as directed by manufacturer or herbalist 
 https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gif Extract form  ¼ to 1 teaspoon 3 times a day


*Motherwort
* https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gifExtract - ¼ to 1 teaspoon 3 times a day or as directed by manufacturer or herbalist 
https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gifInfusion  1 oz of herb to a pint of boiling water, taken in wine glass full doses 


*Nettle
* https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gif Extract - ¼ to 1 teaspoon 3 times a day or as directed by manufacturer or herbalist 
 https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gif Infusion  add 3 teaspoons of dried herb to a cup of boiling water, allow to infuse for 10-15 mins, drink three times a day


*Red Clover
* https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gif Extract - ¼ to 1 teaspoon 3 times a day or as directed by manufacturer or herbalist 
 https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gif Infusion  infuse 1oz of red clover blossoms with 1 teaspoon of peppermint in a quart of water for four hours, take freely throughout the day
 https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gif Combines well with Red Raspberry leaf


*Sequoia*
https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gif Extract ½ to 1 drachm


*Squaw Vine
* https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gifExtract - ¼ to 1 teaspoon 3 times a day or as directed by manufacturer or herbalist 


*White Deadnettle*
https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gif Extract - ¼ to 1 teaspoon 3 times a day or as directed by manufacturer or herbalist

* Dong Quai (Angelica)*
* https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gifExtract  ½ to 2 teaspoons a day 
https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gifTablets  1 to 2 tablets a day or as directed by manufacturer or herbalist 


*Pennyroyal (Provera substitute)**
https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gif Extract  ¼ to 1 drachm 
https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gif Essence 5 to 20 drops
 https://www.babyzone.com/images/bullets/grnsm.gif Oil ½ to 3 drops  (oil reacts strongly)


----------



## chefamy1122

Great thread! As you can see from my signature, I have been finding myself trying the more natural route lately.....


----------



## MsLesley

chefamy1122 said:


> Great thread! As you can see from my signature, I have been finding myself trying the more natural route lately.....

i would definitely recommend going the natural way with everything. you should watch "The Beautiful Truth"


----------



## MsLesley

.


----------



## snow

Thanks for the info MsLesley...baby dust :)


----------



## MsLesley

thanks..same to you!!!


----------



## MsLesley

.


----------



## MsLesley

bump (sorry about all the bumping ladies..i just dont want it to get lost)


----------



## MsLesley

so if u have irregular periods or even if u dont
you should have intercourse days 10, 12, 14, 16, 18, 20, 22

you should have intercourse like doggy style but instead of being on ur knees lie flat on your stomach ( i know this sounds gross ) but you will have your hands free and be able to stimulate yourself (its important that you have a simultaneous orgasm) This postition may be painful so you should practice and talk to your boyfriend/husband. As you are on ur stomach this will allow your other oh to penetrate deeper. After your oh ejaculates your partners sperm will reach the begining of your fallopian tubes within 3-7 minutes.
Turn on your back, lift your legs up a little higher using a pillow and stay like this for a minimum of 10 mins.
Dont have a shower or bath for an hour.

You should let your partner drink 3 glasses (8 ounce) of fresh orange juice a day from cd 7 to cd 17
this will boost his sperm count and motility by 40%


**thanks to Staceiz19 for this advice!


----------



## xMoolahMissyx

Thank you for such geat advice! and best of all, its all in one place!

Love and :dust:


----------



## Delilah

It would be interesting to know if somebody does ALL of these things and if it works!!!


----------



## BumpyCake

*Bump* for Norris...enjoy!


----------



## runnergrl

this is awsome, thanks:)


----------



## katzone

Loads of great tips and advice.
I've just been taking folic acid so far but might see about getting some other vitamins etc tomorrow as I'm back to CD1, see what happens. 
Thank for all the info!! :thumbup:


----------



## giggly_gurl88

great info!! im trying the orange juice for OH and grape fruit juice for me :)


----------



## hopebaby3

Thanks for the information MsLesley. I'll def gonna bump this tread up if it get lost.


----------



## babybound

bump


----------



## Premomt

Dunno if it's been posted already, but I just found out Wild Yams are Natures Clomid. They have a natural form of Progesterone.
And if you are feeling under the weather~ Eat yellow or orange bell peppers. They have more vit C than oj does.


----------



## babybound

bump


----------



## abster

Bump!

Please make this thread sticky, moderators x


----------



## abster

Bump


----------



## abster

Bump


----------



## abster

Thank you! Have just ordered EPO and Agnus Castus to add to my Pregnacare and B-100 and Vit E & Zinc for my OH. I doubt he's part of the prob but it can't hurt to dose him up! He already has Saw Palmetto.
On the other hand, I'm only 5dpo and must have decided this isn't our month :nope:
Abi x


----------



## abster

Bump


----------



## fairygirl

I read this thread when I first joined bnb. Thanks abi for keeping it alive and bumped.


----------



## abster

I think it's got some really useful info in it that other girls could benefit from seeing. 
Do I look like some kind of nutter, constantly bumping it? Hope not!


----------



## abster

Bump. DOn't want this getting lost!


----------



## majm1241

Ah man! I thought 1 cup of coffee (I barely drink that even) would be ok! :( Oh well, I'll cut out ALL caffeine!


----------



## abster

Bump!


----------



## Leilani

great thread - lots to think about!


----------



## Titi

bump


----------



## LauraLy

Thanks so much for all the great info!
I, too, try to live as naturally as possible and nice to see all the options available while still maintaining the lifestyle I prefer!:thumbup:
I really appreciated the info on opk...this is my 1st cycle trying them. And any info on increased sperm mobility or numbers would be greatly appreciated!:winkwink:
Thanks again! :hugs:


----------



## holly

Great thread!! Lots of brill advice! THANKS!


----------



## Lou B

REALLY useful! Will be plying DH with OJ when he gets home and I'm going to dig up some leeks to have with our dinner! :) xx


----------



## abster

Yeah, I love this thread - keep recommending it to other girls. Spread the word!
I'm taking 1000mg EPO before ov. Tomorrow I start on the grapefuit juice. OH is already having orange juice poured down his throat and taking a few supplements to make his swimmers superer!
Abi x


----------



## LauraLy

abster said:


> Yeah, I love this thread - keep recommending it to other girls. Spread the word!
> I'm taking 1000mg EPO before ov. Tomorrow I start on the grapefuit juice. OH is already having orange juice poured down his throat and taking a few supplements to make his swimmers superer!
> Abi x

Think I'm going to head out and buy some OJ now :thumbup:!!!!
What kind of supplements does you DH take?:shrug:

Thanks for any info!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Princess86

bump- yeah after all them tips the results will be a bump! :)


----------



## abster

Bump!


----------



## abster

Oops, sorry Lauraly, didn't mean to ignore you!

OH is taking zinc and vitamin E supplements. Anything that they take takes about 3 months to work, because of the way sperm develops I think. Obviously I'm hoping that by the time they've had time to work I'll be up the duff anyway, but it can't hurt, eh?
Abi x


----------



## suzie7

TTC on cycle #5 and just started taking 1x baby asprin (81 mg) a day. Anyone know of BFP results using baby asprin? I was using Vitex (chasterberry) but I don't think I need as my cycles are regular. I am going to be committed to drinking 2x raspberry leaf teas a day too and no alcohol for me this month (a good glass of red wine is hard for me to give up). Keeping my fingers crossed for a Xmas surprise!


----------



## abster

Not even heard of baby aspirin suzie7, to be honest. If you look further back in this thread, there's tons of information to help you to conceive. Really useful stuff that mslesley spent ages adding in the summer. 
Good luck - lots of :dust:
Abi x


----------



## LauraLy

bump


----------



## abster

Bump! Take a look at this thread! Brilliant xx


----------



## Minimin

Bump


----------



## HappyMama

Bump

What a great thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Premomt

bump!


----------



## abster

If you've been trying for a while with no luck or you've suffered recurrent miscarriages then Traditional Chinese Medicine (incorporating acupuncture and herbal pills) can work wonders - you need to make sure it's a practice specialising in fertility. 
I also recommend The Infertility Cure, by Randine Lewis, which was recommended to me by my acupuncture doctor help me learn how TCM works to help increase fertility (it's a very different system of medicine to what we understand in the west). It also contains a tool to help to diagnose yourself according to TCM and loads of information tailored to each issue you may have, to help you to improve your fertility. It's a wonderful book and truly uplifting.

Also, check out The Really Useful TCM thread on here - full of information about lots of girls' experiences of TCM treatment. 

Abi x


----------



## abster

Bump!


----------



## robinsonp10

hey this is my 1st post on this. im 24 male and the love of my life is 19 and we r ttc. we r in our 2nd month of trying and i just wanted to know if their is anything i can do to increase my levels of fertility? ive been trying zinc supplements for bout a week now but was wondering if ther is anything else i can do? 

if any1 has any tips they wud be greatly appreciated :D


----------



## abster

If you scroll further back on this thread there's tons of really useful information that should help you. Good luck to you both - hope you get your BFP very soon.
Abi x


----------



## robinsonp10

will do :D just getting used to forums lol

cheers abi


----------



## mamaxm

i read through all of this post (skimmed really, it's very late :haha:) very interesting stuff! i'll have to try the grapefruit juice! 
so i'm going to start EPO (again.. a little bit wary about it, last time i used it, my LP shortened to 9 days.. maybe just a bad cycle) and flax seed, i'd also really like to try vitamin b6 but i can't seem to figure out exactly what to take! i hear a complex is better but most of the complex's only have 50mg of b6! can i take extras? or is it safe to take b6 by itself? 
love this thread should def. be sticky :)


----------



## abster

A vit B complex is a very good idea - Holland & Barrett do 100 and 50 mg caps - I use the 100mg slow-release ones. Are you in the UK? 
Check out this thread: Vitamin B6 - Lengthen Luteal Phase or Increase Progesterone. It starts off about B6 but veers onto B- complex quite early on. If you're in the states there are mentions of where to get a good B complex on the thread.
Do you have a short LP? In short, the recommendation on there is that if your LP is 11-12 days 50mg should be fine, shorter than that and I'd try 100mg. Get them and try it out - I'd say if you're not sure then buy 50mg an dthen you can just change your dosage (better than cutting in half the 100mg ones).

EPO takes 3 months to show any effects so I doubt that's what would have affected your LP. Did you have a stressful month previously, or were you ill? 

Yep, should def be a sticky thread!
Abi x


----------



## faz

Its a good read.


----------



## Hann79

Hi Ladies

New to this thread and hoping for some of your advice.
I think we may have had an anovulatory cycle after an early MC last cycle, i had -opk's through o time, but had ewcm and high cervix. Since the time I should have O'ed i have had a high soft open cervix and creamy cm (sorry TMI).

As I have never experienced this could someone in the know tell me what to expect as due for AF today and no +test:shrug:

I dont know if or when I will have a period or if I don't should I expect to Ovulateat the same time as normal (about 11 days after O.... due to 25 day cycles!)

Please help I'm going mad here:hissy:

Hannah xxx


----------



## abster

Bump!


----------



## readynwilling

Great thread - i'll give it bump!


----------



## Whitbit22

bump


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im glad i found this thread =D I might acctually get pregnant now! =D x


----------



## ttcbaby117

this is all very interesting esp. about the relationship between clomid and vitamin c....but I have also heard that vitamin c can dry up cervical fluid....what do you do about that?


----------



## miss michelle

Great Info! Bump


----------



## mtemptress

this thread is fantastic know loads more now it really should be a permanant thread on here


----------



## snl41296

great thread!


----------



## HappyLady

WOW!! This thread is GREAT!! It sucks though I went and bought the ebook Pregnancy miracle which cost me 40 bucks....And all the information in that book is basically on this thread!! Oh well you learn and live!! But I have changed my whole diet and honestly I just feel so much healthier and I have so much more energy!! So if I don't get prego this cycle it'll suck, but at least I feel healthier and have more energy!!:flower:


----------



## Whitbit22

Don't know if it's been mentioned yet but Flaxseed oil helped me get GREAT ewcm this cycle. I took it instead of EPO because I didn't know where I was at any point in time, and I've seen many places over the internet including Dr. Sears that recommend it in pregnancy also.


----------



## ttcbaby117

so flaxseed oil is good for ewcm...I just asked you on the maca page about the royal jelly also...does it do teh same...are there any s/e to the flaxseed? Lastly, does the flaxseed increase it or just make the quality better, I need both...I get virtually no CM at all!


----------



## Whitbit22

I dont know if the royal jelly does anything to the cm, tbh. The quality AND quantity of mine is better. Before, I never got anything but watery cm. There are no side effects that I know of, at least not for me. I have heard it has good fiber to help with digestion, and I dont have a problem there! :winkwink: 

I would def say try it over the EPO, I did get cm with it but not nearly as much. Also, the risks are there if you arent absolutely POSITIVE of when you O.


----------



## tismaila

that was great info


----------



## Jolinar

Umm at one point it says Echinacea damages reproductive cells and in another two other posts it says it helps fertility, might be worth looking at that. I know it says the tests were done with hampsters but if they'd have done the thalidomide tests in hampsters they'd have discovered the birth defects it caused before being used in humans, just something to think about.

Otherwise good thread :)


----------



## MrsEvans

Brilliant thread i've learnt soo much


----------



## michelleann

bump bump :)


----------



## meya

Wow, this is a amazing thread!! I now have a big shopping list. :) woohoo i love shopping :happydance: :blush:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi...can anyone tell me if taking 2000mgs of epo will lengthen my cycle.... I dont want it any longer than it already is.


----------



## USMC Wifey

bump....Everyone should read this !


----------



## BlueButterfly

Bump Great Info, Thanks girls :thumbup:


----------



## mommytoTandE

great info!!!!! I think I will cut out my 1/2 cup of coffee now!!! Thanks!! I hope this thread stays at the top - GREAT info!!!


----------



## USMC Wifey

mommytoTandE said:


> great info!!!!! I think I will cut out my 1/2 cup of coffee now!!! Thanks!! I hope this thread stays at the top - GREAT info!!!

me too !!!:dohh: I have been drinking a cup every morning, I will be cutting it back to 1/2 or even just to Tea...:nope:


----------



## BlueButterfly

just be careful tea can contain caffeine too! best think to drink decaffeinated coffee. :coffee:


----------



## LA2010

This is such a fascinating thread, I have gained some good tips. Thank you all who have posted


----------



## Janie66

:thumbup: Great Thread, just read from start to finish


----------



## CedarWood

BlueButterfly said:


> just be careful tea can contain caffeine too! best think to drink decaffeinated coffee. :coffee:

I think tea has alot less caffine than coffee. I read in a Vita West book on fertility (love her books:) ) that coffee is not good ttc - decaf or not:shrug: Something to do with its properties....


----------



## pinklush00

bump


----------



## USMC Wifey

bump..And I have cut my coffee to 1/2 cup a day and then decaff green tea the rest of the day !


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Awesome thread! I was just cruising through the Board and saw it. Wonderful tips. Thanks all!


----------



## BlueButterfly

:flower:


----------



## butterfly80

wow so much information thank you so much. I have stopped having normal cup of tea completely (well I say cup but before ttc I drank quite a few a day) and now drink Redbush tea which is caffine free, as I have been drinking it quite a few months I actually prefer it to normal tea.:coffee:

Thanks again for the info :thumbup:xx


----------



## Sully123

Doesnt this completely contradict itself as caffine can half conception chances yet accordingto this 2 cups of tea a day double them..??


----------



## Eternal

bump


----------



## kates84

This is fantastic thank you so much.

But sorry, if I completely cut out ALL caffeine and chocolate I wont want sex and nobody will want to have sex with the raging she monster I become. I think cutting my chances in half is better than putting my chances to Nil.


----------



## Eternal

LOL, I agree, I need chocolate. But also find taking Royal Jelly and Maca increase my enegry and Sex drive, however still need chocolate!


----------



## ponyparade

kates84 said:


> This is fantastic thank you so much.
> 
> But sorry, if I completely cut out ALL caffeine and chocolate I wont want sex and nobody will want to have sex with the raging she monster I become. I think cutting my chances in half is better than putting my chances to Nil.

Lol Kates84- i totally agree. Tea and chocolate are two things in life i cannot go without! Infact, eating chocolate whilst drinking tea = heaven for me! ha! x:coffee::munch:


----------



## Eternal

a lot of evidence contradicts each other doesnt it. i was reading something today saying ice-cream increased fertility, but you have to still maintain a healthy calarie intake lol!


----------



## Pocketmonster

Seity said:


> Evening Primrose Oil (EPO) taken from CD1 till OV will increase the amount of fertile CM during your fertile time.

I found evening primrose messed with my cycle!!!:cry:


----------



## Eternal

Pocketmonster said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> Evening Primrose Oil (EPO) taken from CD1 till OV will increase the amount of fertile CM during your fertile time.
> 
> I found evening primrose messed with my cycle!!!:cry:Click to expand...

awww thats rubbish! hope it sorted its self out as soon as you stopped.


----------



## Bunnylicious

weird, I googled milk, some articles say dairy in milk and ice cream is good for fertility, especially the full fat kind

ONLY the low fat and skim milk that can cause infertility


----------



## davo

Bump!


----------



## BlueButterfly

* hope this thread helps you girls *


----------



## lornapj83

this thread is great thank you :)


----------



## BlueButterfly

bump


----------



## ttcbaby117

Has anyone tried Reiki?


----------



## BlueButterfly

ttcbaby117 said:


> Has anyone tried Reiki?

What is Reiki?


----------



## BlueButterfly

I'm trying reflexology on my feet. apparently it is very good to relax your mind.


----------



## Danielle_jone

i have tried reki & foot reflexology, it was ok, more relaxing than anything which can't hurt right~! She doesn't suggest if you even think you could be preg tho. The energy moving could have an effect on baby growing. 

DO you suggest anything to get my period back??? I am 6 months after BC and nothing. Had bloods- fine and pelvic ultrasound (2 weeks). 
I am taking vitex (1 1000mg) a day. No results.


----------



## hopeforamirac

what a great thread, thank you will be buying grapefruit juice soon :)


----------



## Bunnylicious

Danielle_jone said:


> i have tried reki & foot reflexology, it was ok, more relaxing than anything which can't hurt right~! She doesn't suggest if you even think you could be preg tho. The energy moving could have an effect on baby growing.
> 
> DO you suggest anything to get my period back??? I am 6 months after BC and nothing. Had bloods- fine and pelvic ultrasound (2 weeks).
> I am taking vitex (1 1000mg) a day. No results.

try drinking Red Raspberry Leaf Tea. It's good for irregular periods.
it's supposed to be for preggo women in last trisemster, to induce labor.
So this tea might help you to induce shedding uterine lining.

e.g: https://www.amazon.com/Traditional-...3PP8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1300404499&sr=8-2


----------



## Rosered52

Great thread! Thanks so much!

*bump*


----------



## Grumblebea

Awsome thread! Grapefruit juice is now on my shopping list, glad I like it too! Thanks!!!


----------



## BlueButterfly

:flower:


----------



## lulu83

bump!
good info!


----------



## BlueButterfly

:thumbup:


----------



## fandabby

Great thread, thank you


----------



## ela312012

This thread is years old but defo should be kept going. Great info thanks :)


----------



## sugargully

Bump. For all of us whose families are not yet complete.


----------



## happycupcake

I don't know if it's been added anywhere as I haven't read the whole thread but for those with blood clotting issues they may want to avoid veggies high in vitamin K. Something I learned recently! Also, I read that red clover and extra vitamin E can help thicken a thin uterine lining (I just discovered I have this issue, so have been using these this cycle)


----------

